# Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi at all ...
wußte keine bessere Rubrik für das Thema - passt ja vielleicht in Richtung Bellys .... 
also - will mir nächstes Frühjahr mal nen kleines Paddelboot zulegen, vorwiegend natürlich mal zum Wasserwandern auf kleinen Füssen,Nebenarmen wobei ne Angelrute natürlich mal mit eingepackt werden soll . #6
nen Schlauchboot kommt zum Wasserwandern nicht in Frage, SOT's oder Kanu's aus GFK kommen (leider) nicht in Frage wegen dem nicht möglichen Dachtransport auf meinem Campingbus mit Hochdach ...
bisher hab ich nun 3 Modelle von Sevylor im Auge -> *Colorado* , *Yukon* oder das *Hudson* ... 
klar sind solche Dinge zum Angeln nur bedingt zum empfehlen, wollte mir ja eigendlich auch erst nen Belly zulegen , wenn man aber auf youtube mal etwas sucht findet man doch so einige clips wo von diesen Dinger auch *geangelt* wird - sogar Fahrten durch leichte Wildwasser .
ich denke das wäre einfach ne klasse Sache und durch das geringe Packmaß wäre das halt immer mit dabei ...
Wasserwandern macht einfach Spaß und nen Belly zum Angeln + nen Kanu o.ä. wäre auch wieder zuviel ... 

hat jemand so ein Boot und schon mal zum fischen benutzt ?
mich würden ggf auch noch andern Modelle, andere Hersteller  interessieren und ob man da was machen könnte in Richtung Rutenhalter usw ... 
sowas würde sich im Süßwasser ja zum light-Schleppen quasi anbieten :q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hi,
da ich mit einem ähnlichen Gedanken auch schon gespielt habe, vielleicht eine Zwischenlösung:
Sevylor DiveYak SOT (aus dem LMF-Forum) ?

Zu einer "reinen Aufblaslösung" gibt es dieses Video bei Youtube.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

das Ding sieht ja klasse aus ! #6
hab aber vergessen zu erwähnen das es schon für 2 Personen geeignet sein sollte ...


das Video ist ja cool - gibts also diverse Möglichkeiten !


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das Ding sieht ja klasse aus ! #6
> hab aber vergessen zu erwähnen das es schon für 2 Personen geeignet sein sollte ...


Gibt´s auch als 2-Personen-Boot...


----------



## goeddoek (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Moin Jörg #h


Wildshark hat das Colorado als Einverversion - schönes, stabiles Kajak #6 Durch den "hohen Aufbau " und den geringen Tiefgang etwas windanfälliger als die Feststoffboote, aber trotzdem 'n sehr schönes Boot.

Falls er sich nicht hier in den Trööt verirrt, schreib ihm doch mal 'ne PN.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sevylor DiveYak SOT (aus dem LMF-Forum) ?




hab mal gegoogelt ... in der Tat zum fischen vielleicht interessant - vom Preis her auch ...
glaube aber zum Wasserwandern eher eins von den obigen bisher.
will ja mit meinem Lütten damit vielleicht auch mal lospaddeln - da erscheint mir das doch etwas zu unsicher für son schwerstillsitzenbleiber


----------



## nerfling (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hallo,

habe mir vor zwei Jahren ein aufblasbares Kajak für zwei Personen aus den USA mitgebracht ( im Flieger, also Packmaß ok#6).
Ist ein Advanced Elements Air Frame, für zwei Personen geeignet.
Guckst Du hier:http://www.luftkayak.de/downloads/s5.pdf

Habe mit dem Boot bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist solide verarbeitet und wenn richtig aufgeblasen ( Manometer empfehlenswert) eine stabile Angelegenheit. ( kann allerdings in Punkto Steifigkeit nicht mit einem Feststoffboot mithalten, dafür ist's ja aufblasbar)

Wenn Du mehr Infos brauchst schick mir ne PN

Gruss Nerflig


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

sieht doch auch gut aus ! 
für mich wichtig wäre das die Dinger ne vernünftige Rückenstütze haben - man wird ja nicht jünger |uhoh: 
klar ist die Stabilität schlechter - aber allein der Reiz der Flexibilität das das Teil immer mit dabei ist um jedezeit mal ins Wasser geschmissen zu werden macht das bestimmt wieder wett ...

wer son Ding im Einsatz hat und nen paar schöne Fotos gemacht hat - immer mal rein hier damit #h


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

grad mal das Colorado 2 gesehen ... 
das sieht recht bequem aus das Ding von der Sitzposition


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hi! Ich habe 2 Gumotex "Palava" - bin wirklich zufrieden damit.
Günstig sind die auch noch.. .
Petri


----------



## goeddoek (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Jo, Jörg - im Colorado sitzt Du wie im Fernsehsessel ( nur nicht einnicken dabei   )

Und sehr kippstabil. Von daher als Boot, wo die Lüdden  mitsollen, sicher 'ne gute Wahl. Die recht hohe Bordwand ist dann sicher auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

sieht auch ganz brauchbar aus #6 .... und in sonem Kanu doch etwas mehr Platz als in nem Kajak - kann ja nicht schaden wenn man etwas Angelzeug einpacken will ...


----------



## Blindfischer (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Ach ja....


dat_geiht hat auch eine Luftversion( Diveyak von Seveylor glaub ich, hat er im SOT Tröt drüber berichtet), der kann Dir auch sagen wie sich das bewährt hat ( ob es das als Zweier gibt weiß ich allerdings nicht)

Ich würde eher zu "gummierten" Luftkammern wie von Gumotex oder Walker Bay tendieren, ist mir einfach sympathischer.



Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

son paar mehr Vergleichsmöglichkeiten als Katalogbilder wären sicher nicht schlecht ...
werd vielleicht nochmal bis zur nächsten Hanseboot warten und vorher mal bei Globetrotter in HH reinschauen.
vielleicht sieht man dann ja mal nen paar verschiedene Modelle live ...


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

noch nen interessanten link gefunden .... *boatstogo* ..


glaub das hier wäre das was ich gut haben könnte !!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hallo Jörg!

Jaja die Kajakerei, der Gedanke hat mich auch noch nicht ganz los gelassen und im Moment steht das hier, http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3081341#1 ganz weit oben in der Mussbegrabbeln Liste.

Hier als Zweisitzer,
http://www.marine-sales.de/85-Schla...nced-Elements-Strait-Edge-2.html?from=froogle


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

je mehr ich da rumsuche, desto interessanter finde ich die ganze Sache ...
das wäre genau das richtige für nen kleinen paddeltrip zwischendurch wenn es sich nicht lohnt für 2-3 Std das große Boot zum Wasser zu trailern und zu slippen ....
Modelle gibts ja wahrlich genug zur Auswahl #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*



HD4ever schrieb:


> glaub das hier wäre das was ich gut haben könnte !!!


Nicht uninteressant...
Insbesondere die Möglichkeit der Motorisierung und der hohen Sitze (http://boatstogo.com/images/Kayaks/FK396/FK396_19.jpg) sind interessant - damit sitzt man vermutlich noch höher als auf nem SOT. Bleibt dann nur die Frage wie kippstabil die Geschichte ist... |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

vor allem der Preis ... 400 EUR das Teil  #6
und ne Menge Möglichkeiten da was ranzubasteln ...
hab aber schon gegoogelt ... hier in D bisher natürlich noch nicht gefunden #c
und wenn irgendwann mal - dann bestimmt zum doppelten Preis |bigeyes

kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das das für die Stabilität positiv wäre - so schwere Sitze noch oben drauf und 2 Leute die dann so weit oben sitzen |kopfkrat
im Prinzip würde das mit den Gumotex ja auch gehen die ne Sitzbank rüber haben.
wäre aber wieder sehr flexibel das Ding - wenn du willst kannst du das wie ein Kanu nutzen, oder lieber wie ein Kajak paddeln und wenn es sein muß auch mit nem Motor ...

bezüglich motorisierung findet man ne Verwendung eines E-Motors auch bei anderen Kayaks ... bei youtube sind da nen paar Filme drin - denke da könnte man sich alles basteln


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Ich hatte vor fast 20 Jahren 'mal so'n Billigteil für damals 300 oder 400 DM, ...glaube , das war auch von Sevylor , ..........das war aus PVC OHNE Textilverstärkung , ...........nur Ärger damit gehabt , ....mußte ständig flicken(gut , das das Teil sehr viele Luftkammern hatte , ...aus gutem Grund wohl ?) , ....habe mir dann schließlich 'n Banana-Boot gekauft , welches ich heute noch fahre !

Ich denke , auf Qualität des Materials sollte man schon achten , ........Billigteile eignen sich wohl bestenfalls nur dazu , Karpfen-Rigs auszubringen oder die Fische auszudrillen , ...aber nicht für längere Spinnangeltouren .


Andererseits muß ich auch sagen , das die hier abgebildeten Boote einen wesentlich solideren Eindruck machen , wie mein Teil damals .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DJTMichel (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*



diemai schrieb:


> ....habe mir dann schließlich 'n Banana-Boot gekauft , welches ich heute noch fahre !


 

Moin diemai,

also gibt es keine Probleme mit den Filmgelenken des BB durch häufiges auf- und abbauen? Ich überlege seit Jahren, eines anzuschaffen. Gerade in Verbindung mit Steinpackungen am Ufer hätte ich dazu mehr Vertrauen als zu einem Schlauchboot und mit 'nem lütten Benziner hinten |rolleyes ... 

Gruß
Michel


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

@ DJTmichel

Das Material hält lt. Werbung 'ne Million Faltungen aus , ....na ja , ich hab's schon seit über 15 Jahren , .... auf jeden Fall .

Die Riemen sind schon ein ,-oder zweimal ersetzt(Bruch , .....die Bronze-Dollenzapfen halten auch nicht ewig , ....immer gut fetten) und es auch schon 'ne zweite Sitzbank drinnen , .......bin über 10 Jahre auch nur gerudert , bevor ich endlich 'mal in'n AB investiert habe .

Die Schutzröhre um die Kiel-Falz muß irgendwann bald auch ersetzt werden , da sie fast schon durchgescheuert ist .

Die tiefste Beschädigung des 4mm Plastikmaterials rührt aber daher , das meine Frau 'mal 'ne Kippe hat reinfallen lassen , da ist jetzt 'n 1mm tiefes Brandloch drinnen .

Trotzdem sollte man mit dem Boot pfleglich umgehen , möglichst nicht über Sand , Beton und Teer ziehen(nasses Grass ist perfekt) und auch nicht unnötig auf Steinpackungen brettern(Strände lassen sich ja oft nicht vermeiden) , .........das verlängert die Lebensdauer ungemein . 

Hatte das Boot immer in hartem Einsatz von Mai bis Dezember , fast jedes Wochenende mindestens einmal , im Urlaub bald täglich ........bei Hitze und auch 'mal bei dünnem Eis(bei Kälte läßt es sich schwerer aufbauen) , ....seit ca. zwei Jahren aber nur noch wenig , da ich nicht mehr so oft die Gelegenheit habe .

Ein großer Nachteil des Banana-Bootes ist seine symetrische Form , es hat ja kein Spiegelheck , ich kann mit meinem 13 kg AB hinten dran nicht alleine fahren(eventuell würde ein AB mit langem Bedienschaft funzen , bei dem man dann mittig im Boot sitzen könnte) , brauche meine Frau immer vorne als Gegengewicht ,........... mit'm schubschwächeren E-Motor dürfte man dieses Problem nicht haben , auch kann man hier die schwere Batterie ja als Trimmgewicht benutzen .

Wegen des "V"-Kiels habe ich mir ein Einlegebrett gebaut , auf das ich alle Kisten und Eimer plan 'raufstellen kann .

Es gibt noch das "Porta-Boot" , das ist besser konstruiert mit seinem Spiegelheck und integrierten Auftriebskörpern , ....da hat man dieses AB-Problem nicht , .........allerdings ist es exportiert ,...... das "Banana" wurde wohl schon immer in und um Hamburg herum gebaut(über'n kurzen Zeitraum auch in Dänemark) ,...... wenn ich was damit habe , ist's absolut kein Problem , damit zum Hersteller zu fahren .

Habe auch von einem Kollegen gehört , das ihm bei seinem "Porta" 'mal der Heckspiegel eingerissen ist , ....er mußte das damals von Hamburg nach Düsseldorf einschicken , glaub'ich , .....hat wochenlang gedauert , seine Saison war gelaufen(von den Frachtkosten per Spedition ganz zu schweigen) !

Es gibt auch noch andere abbaubare Boote aus Kunstoff oder Alu , ......die sind aber schwerer und nehmen mehr Platz weg wie ein "Banana" oder "Porta" , ........google 'mal nach "Lorsby-Boote" .

Sorry for OT ,.......Gruß ,diemai#h


----------



## Wildshark (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Moin
So nun habe ich dann auch mal meine Gummiente in Pose gestellt!

Sevylor KCC Rio 3,05m und Breite 90cm
Gekauft am 11,06,2009
Packmaß: 70x50cm

Bis heute hatte ich es schon viel im Wasser. Wenn sich einer ein Kayak zum aufblasen holen möchte, kann ich dies nur empfehlen!

Bis heute keine defekte und undichtigkeiten!
Und es wurde auch mal über den Strand gezogen!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

paddelst du damit auch mal auf der Ostsee ?
hast noch mehr Bilder ?
auch mit Fängen ?  danke ...


----------



## Wildshark (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Habe es mir für die See gekauft !
Weil ,wenn ich mit meinem Boot so dicht unter Land fahre sind meistens die Mefos in alle Richtungen verschwunden!
Und mit der Fliege angel ich auch lieber vom Yak aus!






Das für zwei Personen heist übrigens Colorado und ist 3,35m !

Mit meinen Fängen habe ich noch kein Bild


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

schöne Bilder !!!
ne Ostseeeinsatz hab ich damit so nocht nicht auf dem Zettel gehabt - aber schön zu sehen das es machbar ist bei Ententeich :m


----------



## DJTMichel (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hallo diemai,

vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht, der sicher nicht nur mich interessiert hat. Gerade der Hinweis auf die Porta Boote ist super, denn ohne Benzin AB ist das nix für mich. Es läßt sich nicht heute oder morgen realisieren (erst mal kommt die Neue Spinnrute...), aber der Gedanke geistert mir schon lange im Kopf herum. Bleibt nur noch mit Hilfe 






meines Sohnes die beste Frau von allen von der absoluten Notwendigkeit dieses Projektes (sie hat sogar 'nen Segelschein für Binnengewässer  ) zu überzeugen...

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Laksos (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Ich war gestern sowieso bei Globetrotter. Deshalb hab ich (mit dem thread hier im Hinterkopf) mir mal das Colorado angesehen und war ganz überrascht, was für einen guten und stabilen Eindruck das Boot machte. Scheint sehr stabil zu sein, ist irgendwie mit 'nem textilverstärkten Überzug. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen! Ist eigentlich 'ne schöne Alternative bei Ententeichwetter "für mal eben schnell zwischendurch" oder im Sommer bei ruhigem Wetter, wenn andere nichtangelnde Bade-/Strandtouris ein Angeln am Ufer erschweren oder unmöglichmachen und man dann 100-200m vom Ufer flüchten kann (falls das Wasser wirklich ruhig ist).
Die Sitzposition etwas tiefer (und trotzdem bequem) scheint mir wegen sonst drohender Kippgefahr bei höheren Sitzen oder evtl. Querbrettern dagegen im Colorado sicherer zu sein.
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...ot=0&GTID=d17cde079334694c2d1bb29e71d06c30a33


Das Boot gibt's auch bei Niemeyer, in blau. Ob das aber genau das Gleiche ist, ein Nachfolgemodell oder nur die Farbe unterschiedlich, keine Ahnung:
http://www.awn.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=901061


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

dank dir ! :m
gucke mir das auch nochmal vor Ort an ...


----------



## Tim (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hallo,

ich habe auch das Sevylor KCC 335. Es ist durchaus solide und ausreichend stabil.
Nachteile: 
Der breite Rumpf am Bug. Will man schneller paddeln schiebt man dort immer eine schöne Welle vor sich her. Im direkten Vergleich ist ein Festrumpf-Kanu doch schneller und auch kursstabiler.
Die Sitze. Man sitz sehr tief, nur wenige cm über dem Boden. Die Rücklehnen geben relativ wenig halt. Dadurch muss man immer etwas die Beine anziehen, was nach einigen Stunden schon anstrengend wird. Hier hilft ein selbstgebasteltes Zwischenteil um etwas höher zu sitzen. Aber nicht übertreiben wegen der Stabilität.
Das Boot ist top um mal schnell und unkompliziert für ein paar Stunden zu angeln, wenn man nicht zu viel Strecke machen muss. Für mich hat es sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt und als ehemalige Landratte meine Möglichkeiten an kleinen, zugewachsenen Seen enorm erweitert.

Schönen Gruss,
Tim


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hi! Die Boote von Gumotex sind aber aus gänzlich anderem Material - die Sevylor Boote sind eher etwas für den Badespaß.
Das Beste Gummi gibt es wohl bei Grabner - allerdings auch rechr teuer.. .
Petri


----------



## Wildshark (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*



Tim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch das Sevylor KCC 335. Es ist durchaus solide und ausreichend stabil.
> Nachteile:
> ...


 Da stimme ich voll zu!!!
Da ich in der Ostsee damit herumsichipper!

Und da ist es ja manchmal auch kein Ententeich!!

Dazu sage ich aber auch Sicherheit geht vor!!

500m ist auch OK aber alles was dann kommt ist die Sache für mein Motorboot!!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## jannisO (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

sehr interessant. mit diesen Gedanken spiele ich auch schon eine ganze Weile und tendiere auf dies hier:

http://www.awn.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=901061

für meinen Teil möchte ich es an der Ostsee dann und wann einsetzen, sofern es an den Wochenenden das Wetter zu läst.
interessieren würde mich mal wer von euch dabei ein Echolot einsetzt und wie ihr die ganze Montage ( Sender, Empfänger ) befestigt.  

Gruß Mario #h


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

glaube an dem Colorrado gibt es so nicht viel Möglichkeiten der Befestigungen ??? |kopfkrat
kam ja leider immer noch nicht zu Globetrotter zum ansehen #d


----------



## Wildshark (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

@jannisO

Habe mir bei 321 ein Funk Echo zugelegt. Lag so bei 70 Euro!
Wenn ich im Yak raus bin will ich eigentlich nur die Tiefe haben und den Gewässergrund.
Für diese bereiche langt das Teil voll und ganz. Worauf Du achten solltest ist das bei der kleinen gelben " ENTE " die Batterie austauschbar ist!

Die Ente an ein Stück Geflochtene Schnur und an dem Hinteren Griff des Yaks ins Wasser!
Gib mal bei Google Funk Echolot ein und dann auf bilder!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## jannisO (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

@ Wildshark

danke dir das macht mich ein wenig schlauer. bin halt Neuling in dieser Sache.
im Moment versteh ich eins nicht. zumindest was das *SEVYLOR  "Colorado *an geht*.
bei diesem Link:

*http://www.awn.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=901061wird von 5 Kammer gesprochen*.
Jedoch bei diesem hier nur von 3
*http://cgi.ebay.de/Sevylor-Zweier-K...H_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item19c011ec16handelt es sich da nicht um ein und das selbe Kanu*. *Kann jemand helfen und weiß Rat, weil möchte nur ungern die Katze im Sack kaufen


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

wenn dann wäre da wohl irgendwie nen Boot mit ner festen Ruderbank von riesigem Voteil um daran Zubehör zu befestigen ...
so ungefähr wie hier z.B.




da gehen dann sicher auch Rutenhalter, Echolot, wie gezeigt auch Sitze und alles weitere .... 




vielleicht wäre es sonst auch möglich sich selbst nen Brett auf sonem Teil zu befestigen ?! 
müßte doch eigendlich machbar sein ....


----------



## jannisO (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

da grübele ich auch schon drüber nach Jörg wie sich ein Brett befestigen liese.
denke am besten kann man sich darüber ein Bild machen wenn man es direkt vor sich hat als wie wenn man es nur auf einem Foto sieht


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

nen paar weitere Möglichkeiten in *diesem link* wie auch schon in posting 2 :m


----------



## Tino (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn dann wäre da wohl irgendwie nen Boot mit ner festen Ruderbank von riesigem Voteil um daran Zubehör zu befestigen ...
> so ungefähr wie hier z.B.
> 
> 
> ...





Hast du nen Link wo ich dieses Boot bekomme???

Ist ja der Hammer das Teil!!!


----------



## HD4ever (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

wohl leider nur in USA bei http://boatstogo.com/


----------



## Wildshark (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*



jannisO schrieb:


> @ Wildshark
> 
> danke dir das macht mich ein wenig schlauer. bin halt Neuling in dieser Sache.
> im Moment versteh ich eins nicht. zumindest was das *SEVYLOR "Colorado *an geht*.*
> ...


Moin
Also mit den 5 Kammern sind gemeint!

Die Beiden außen, der Rumpf und dann hast Du ja noch 2 unter den Sitzen!

Macht 5:m

Da Du die Sitze raus nehmen kannst, haben die einen sie mitgezählt und die anderen nicht! 
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## jannisO (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

da lag ich ja gar nicht so falsch lach |rolleyes


----------



## dat_geit (7. November 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Moinsen,
leider habe ich in der zweiten Jahreshälfte kaum noch Zeit gehabt zum Angeln und SOT fahren.
Das SOT kam meistens als Arbeitstier zum Einsatz und schleppte meine Messausrüstung für die Datenerfassung Wassergüte über unsere Vereinsgewässer. 
Dabei habe ich die Möglichkeit das Boot jederzeit kurzfristig einsatzbereit zu machen lieben gelernt.:vik:
Da wir auch nen richtigen Sommer hatten, habe ich leider 2 Mal vergessen die nötige Luft abzulassen......#d#c
Schon der Hammer wie das Boot das verkraftet hat.
Also kam zu Schnee und Eis auch noch Subtropenparameter dazu.
Für meinen gewünschten Einsatzbereich ins besondere auch als Begleiter für einen engagierten Gewässerwart kann ich mir nicht besseres vorstellen.
Allerdings bin ich da auch ein wenig genügsamer und härter.....komme schließlich aus dem Belly Lager.....äh "bootcamp"|rolleyes
Nun wird meine Zeit auch noch als Mitarbeiter im Wandersalmonidenprojekt der ARGE Stör/Bramau benötigt. Da ich über eine einige Aufstiegsgewässer in meinem Verantwortungsbereich verfüge brauche ich den wissenden wohl nicht zu sagen, was hier derzeit los ist.
Ich hatte schon Meterlachse und Mefos von Ü-80 in Händen:k
Allerdings nicht für die Räuchertonne, sondern für die Zuchtfarm.
Im Frühjahr geht es dann auch wieder an die Küste.
Ich liebe mein Diveyak immer noch und kann für unter 200€ nicht meckern.
Es wurde nicht geschont und ist immer noch TOP im Zustand.
Material hielt seinen Versprechungen stand.
Ein neues Paddel will ich mir allerdings schon gerne gönnen.
Ach ja mein Echolotgeber hängt an einem Brettchen wie beim Belly immer noch unter dem Rumpf und hat sich dort bewährt.
Fragen könnt ihr weiter auch jederzeit.

andreas


----------



## Freelander (8. November 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hallo HD,Ich habe mir mal ein zweier Kajak aufblasbar von Stearns gekauft,absolut genial das Teil.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hallo HD,Ich habe mir mal ein zweier Kajak aufblasbar von Stearns gekauft,absolut genial das Teil.




hast du ein Bild davon ?

war neulich mal bei Globetrotter in HH - irgendwann im April machen die eine "Globeboot" . mit der Möglichkeit verschiedene Boote auf dem Wasser am dortigen Kanal zu testen und Probe zu fahren 
*so* sah das 2010 aus 
werde mir das 2011 mal ansehen und dann bin ich bestimmt schlauer bei meiner Auswahl |rolleyes


----------



## BB-cruiser (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Moin ich war dieses Jahr bei der Globeboot, erwartet nicht so viel was ich dort gesehen habe war nicht so dolle ,hauptsächlich Faltboote oder aber hölzerne  Kajaks ok 1-2 Exoten wie das Hobie zum aufpumpen und jede Menge Zubehör Paddel etc. aber auch Campingzubehör und Zelte .Aber auch auf der Hanseboot war kaum was von unserem Hobby zusehen ,daher mein Tip bei Namenhaften Herstellern mal nach einer Hausmesse fragen und vergesst Seylor achja fürn Rodelberg ok also bis denne guten Rutsch @all #h


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

mhm ... haben mir schon einige gesagt das die Quali bei Sevylor nicht soooo doll sein soll ... bzw das es da doch einiges besseres gibt


----------



## Freelander (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Mußt mal bei Google Stearns eingeben,dann müßte da was zu finden sein.Ich habe im Moment leider keine Fotos parat.


----------



## Freelander (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hier ich habe das zweier davon,und das ist optimal für einen zum Angeln oder zwei zum rumpaddeln.http://www.explorermagazin.de/boote/stearns.htm
Nachtrag: Nein ich verkaufe meins nicht.grgrgrgr


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

mhm ... sieht so ganz gut aus .
für mich als Kaufentscheidung maßgebend ist u.a. der Sitz bzw die Rückenstütze - will mich da nicht irgendwie auf Bilder verlassen, am besten wäre da schon mal ein Probe sitzen.
lieber auch etwas mehr ausgeben als dann was unbrauchbares zu haben .
schauen wir mal - bis zum Sommer ist noch Zeit genug


----------



## Freelander (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Vlt.passt es ja mal und man trifft sich am Wasser dann kannste mal Probesitzen.


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

*Gibt es 2 verschiedene Colorados als 2 Sitzer???*

*Diese möchte ich gerne haben,mit den Maßen!!!
*

*Sevylor Kajak KCC335 Colorado *




    Das 2-Personen Kajak ist ideal für Ausflüge an Seen und Flüssen  geeignet. Die integrierte, strapazierfähige Nylonhülle verbessert sowohl  die Leistung, als auch die Stabilität im Wasser und die Lebensdauer des  Bootes.Dieses Kanu läuft hervorragend im Wasser und ist durch seine  einfache Handhabung sehr gut für Einsteiger geeignet; es ist leicht und  von geringem Packmaß. Konstruktion: - 2 austauschbare Innenkammern  geschützt durch eine Nylonhülle- aufblasbarer Boden- Schraubventile-  Lenzventil- Haltegriffe an allen Seiten - 3 Spurprofile am Bootsboden-  D-Ringe für die Befestigung von Leinen und Paddel- sehr starke  Bootshaut- strapazierfähige integrierte Schutzhülle - 2 erhöhte,  verstellbare und ergonomisch geformte Sitze mit Rückenlehne und Taschen-  herausnehmbare Heck-Stautasche Farbe: blau Tragfähigkeit: 2 Erwachsene  (Nutzlast 200kg)Länge: 338 cm (unaufgeblasen)Breite: 118 cmGewicht: 18  Kg Produktart: Kajaks TÜV geprüft nach ISO 6185-1 Lieferumfang: 1 Boot2  Sitze1 ReparatursetTragetascheMa    



.....................................................................................

Wer kann mir helfen einen Shop zu finden,bei dem ich auch *genau* *dieses* bekomme?
Gebe ich die Produktbezeichnung ein bekomme ich ein Colorado angezeigt das eine Breite von 94 cm hat.
*
Ich möchte genau dieses mit der Länge:338cm und Breite:118cm*

Oder ich bin einfach zu blöd daszu finden|kopfkrat


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

So auf die schnelle :

http://de.shopping.com/Sevylor-Sevylor-Kajak-KCC335-Colorado/info

http://www.outdoor-ranger.com/sevylor-kcc335g-colorado-kajak-p-14249.html


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Ich hab mich nochmal eingehend mit der Wahl des Bootes beschäftigt und die Wahl ist bis jetzt definitiv auf das *Sevylor Yucon* gefallen.

Hat dieses Boot vielleicht jemand in Gebrauch und kann ein paar Zeilen mit seinen Erfahrungen schreiben???


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

in Gebrauch nicht ... aber über youtube gibts diverses Anschauungsmaterial
*klick*
*klick* z.B.


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hallo Jörg

Ich will das Yucon alleine nutzen.Ist es vom Handling her nicht zu gross,oder lässt es sich auch gut alleine manövrieren?

Oder ist das überhaupt nichts, alleine mit diesem Boot???


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

warum soll das denn allein nicht mit einem Doppelpaddel zu benutzen sein |kopfkrat
dann kann man vorn nen büschn Gepäck reinpacken
Erfahrung hab ich damit allerdings auch noch nicht :m


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Danke Jörg

Deine Links zu youtube haben alle Zweifel zerstreut.

Oberhammer das Teil.Alleine sehr gut zu fahren und steuern,wie man in einigen Videos sehen kann.:l

*
Es wird jetzt definitiv das Yucon!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Freelander (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hi,

Hier mal auf Youtube ein einer Sterans Kajak.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBGPexje8ng&feature=related


----------



## Tino (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Für mich zu klein.


----------



## JanS (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Kann mir jemand was zum 

Yukon KCC380 sagen? Das interessiert mich genauso wie das Sevylor DiveYak welches es wohl nicht mehr gibt?! 

Ist für kleinere Ostseetouren gedacht ;-) ... rund um Fehmarn ...


----------



## Tino (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hallo

Ruf mal diesen Mann an.

Der hat mir das Yucon ausgeredet, da es sich etwas zu nervös fahren lässt.Ich suchte auch eins speziell für die Ostsee und er hat mit das "Hudson"wärmstens empfohlen.

Hier ist der Link:http://www.e-boot-tech.de/index.php


----------



## JanS (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Ist das ned ein wenig argh groß und somit alleine schwer zu kontrollieren?


----------



## Tino (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hallo Jan

Hättest du beide Boote verglichen, wäre dir dies aufgefallen.|rolleyes

Das Hudson ist 3,60m und das Yucon 3,90.

Ich dachte auch das man solch ein Teil alleine nicht so gut manövrieren kann,aber schau dir mal ein paar Videos auf Youtube von beiden an.
Ausserdem hab ich noch solch ein Boot was auch 3,60m groß ist.Auf dem Ding kann ich mit 193cm + 115kg stehen und es lässt sich ganz gut steuern..

Natürlich ohne Knarre!!!






Ich bestelle mir das Hudson mit Fussteuerung und Ruder bei E-Boot-Tech.
Damit ist das noch besser zu kontrollieren.


----------



## JanS (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hmm hast du schon Ideen zum umbauen? Also Rutenablage etc? Finde ich bei dem Model ein wenig schwierig eine gute Position in "Handnähe" zu finden?


----------



## Tino (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Ich denke da an ein Brett aus Kunststoff vor mir wie ein Tablett für Echolot und eventuell ne Köderecke und, oder anderes Gerödel.
Natürlich in dem Abstand das es nicht beim paddeln stört.

In das Brett könnte man Löcher einbohren und Hülsen einlassen die dann als Rutenhalter fungieren.

Da mach ich mir Gedanken wenn es da ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## Wildshark (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Moin

Doppelstegplatte aus dem Baumarkt und eine Alukante habe ich z.B. verbaut! 
Mit 2 Zurrgurten ums Boot dann befestigt!
Dann 2 Rutenhalter auf jeder Seite des Bootes!
Die Rutenhalter auf der Platte ist zu wacklig!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Tino (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Genau das meinte ich Torsten mit solch einer Platte.

Da du es verworfen hast, kann ich es mir gleich klemmen in der Platte Halter befestigen zu wollen.

Danke für die Tips.


----------



## Tino (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wohl leider nur in USA bei http://boatstogo.com/




Ich hab hier ne Alternative gefunden oder sogar ein baugleiches...http://cgi.ebay.de/Wet-Elements-Roc...31?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item53e03d0ba7


----------



## maki1980 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kanu / Kajak ...aufblasbar... Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich aktuell überlege mir dieses Kanu anzuschaffen um mit Sohnemann in den Sommerferien bisschen auf der Ostsee zu paddeln und die Wattis zu Baden.. wollte ich mal Nachhaken ob es inzwischen weitere Erfahrungen mit diesen "Luftkanus" gibt
https://www.amazon.de/Blueborn-Touren-Kajak-Drop-Stich-Spritzschutz-Paddelboot/dp/B00SZN2PPM/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1528387806&sr=8-5&keywords=blueborn+kanu


----------

